# Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?



## Carpcrack98 (30. April 2014)

Wie schon oben geschrieben wollte ich mal erfragen ob man für ein 3,20er Schlauchboot mit 3 PS eine Kennzeichnung braucht. Unter anderem möchte ich damit auf die Havel sowie einige Seen. 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Riesenangler (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

In Brandenburg brauchst du ab 4 PS eine Nummer, die gut sichtbar ( was immer das heißen mag, ist nach meiner Beobachtung Ansichtssache) am Wasserfahrzeug angebracht ist. Und dein Boot muss mindestens einen Namen oder eine Entsprechende Bezeichnung haben, sobald ein Motor, auch ein E_Motor am Boot seinen Dienst tut. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das gleiche auch in Berlin gilt.


----------



## Matthias_R (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...ioCQDg&usg=AFQjCNEEj7UN7NEGFnjftxXhUVeNaTP4Ng

Gilt für die Bundeswasserstraßen. Soweit die Seen, die Du zu befahren gedenkst, nicht Bundes- oder Landeswasserstraße sind, müßtest Du den Eigentümer fragen, wenn Du dort motorisiert herumgondeln willst.

Man macht auch nichts falsch, wenn man nochmal bei der örtlichen WaPo nachfragt.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Eine Frage bleibt aber noch: Laut dieser Verodnung wird ein Bootsname benötigt. Bedeutet dann soviel wie ich müsste mir einen Namen ausdenken und den dann gut sichtbar auf Schlauchboot auftragen?


----------



## Vanner (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*



Carpcrack98 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Eine Frage bleibt aber noch: Laut dieser Verodnung wird ein Bootsname benötigt. Bedeutet dann soviel wie ich müsste mir einen Namen ausdenken und den dann gut sichtbar auf Schlauchboot auftragen?



Ja so ist das.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

Na Toll. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit ohne die Bootshaut mit der Vulkanisierflüssigkeit anzulösen?


----------



## GeorgeB (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

Eine einfache und billige Lösung ist, die Buchstaben oder Zahlen mit einem dünnen Stift vor zu zeichnen, um sie dann mit einem guten Edding aus zu malen.

Ansonsten googel mal "schlauchboote beschriften" oder "bootsbeschriftung". Haufenweise Tipps und Bezugsquellen.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

Ok Danke schonmal dafür, wäre nur die Frage ob es auch Weiße Eddings gibt. Mein Boot ist dunkelgrün und man muss ja wie oben geschrieben dann eine helle Farbe wählen. Ausserdem sieht das mit Edding doch Sch**** aus ...


----------



## donak (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

Natürlich gibt es weisse Eddings...


----------



## Carpcrack98 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

Naja wenigstens etwas. Hoffe nur mir damit nicht das Boot zu versauen ...


----------



## noob4ever (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

Gibt auch Gummifarbe


----------



## celler (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ab wann benötigt man ein Kennzeichen?*

Bei Ebay gibt es Kennzeichen für Boote zu kaufen, einfach "Kennzeichen Schlauchboot" in die Suche eingeben.

Desweiteren kostet so eine Anmeldung um die 18 Euro bei dem WSA , ist also nicht die Welt denn dieser Betrag ist einmalig.


----------

